# A sad message from John M Faeth's wife [photo added 5/5]



## DeniseM (May 4, 2008)

Dear TUG Members,

Each of you knew John Faeth differently. But I share with you his passing.
John died of a massive stroke, which occurred on Monday the 28th.

You should know he greatly enjoyed being a part of TUG. It brought him laughter, fun, and such
wonderful friendships. Thank you all for the joy you brought to his life.

A Brief Tribute to my Husband John...

He was a tough guy. He was a total softy. He drove me crazy, and I could never keep up with him
AND I LOVED him no matter what. WHY? Simply, he was the FINEST human being I've ever known.
Truly. His heart was bigger than most of us hope to have. He gave when he didn't have to. He
loved those he didn't know.  He gave to those in need, regardless of his feelings or desires.

We should all remember the greatest teachings John brought.
Love each other... you don't have to like someone to love them.
Confront- mean what you say and say what you mean.... especially if it's hard to do.
And, always THINK past what you are told... You can make a difference if you use the gift God
gave you and consider more than just what you are told.
Think for yourself.

Live life- travel, explore, think, try, be, consider, and always have heart. That is what John
gave to anyone who listened. Listen now. Go forward with life and love, make him happy. That's
what I ask for him.

The following are 2 Irish Prayers. If so inclined, pour a shot, and drink at the end of each
prayer. He would have loved that... I would love that. Most of all, be kind and loving with all
your heart... that was what he left me... I share it with you.


Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep,
I am not there... I do not sleep.
I am the thousand winds that blow...
I am the diamond glints on snow...
I am the sunlight on ripened grain...
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you waken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of gentle birds in circling flight...
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry—
I am not there... I did not die...

This is how John said goodbye to those he loved:
May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
And the rains fall soft upon your fields,
And, until we meet again
May God hold you in the palm of His hand,
So you may be forty years in heaven before the devil knows you're there.

If you have a desire to do something, please honor him with a gift to charity. His favorite
charities were Habitat for Humanity, Hospitalized Veterans, and giving to animal shelters and associations. Even
a small act of random kindness always pleased him greatly.

With great sadness,
Lorelei Faeth
John's Wife

--------------------------------
Added on 5/5/08

John on Vacation on St. John, USVI.


----------



## Liliana (May 4, 2008)

*Thank you for sending this.*

I was just reading some old post's from John this afternoon, and found him to be very nknowledgeable and wise and kind hearted. I'm not always able to get on TUG to read the forums but when I do I try to catch up. His name seems to have been everywhere or on many posts. He will be missed. My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## SDKath (May 4, 2008)

This is so sad.     I remember calling John about 3 months ago about advice on escrow problems with my WMH.  He was not involved nor was he going to get any money out of the transaction (that was already in escrow).  Nonetheless, he spent over an hour with me giving me advice, guiding me about my purchases, helping me navigate the escrow process and just sharing his love of his job with me.  What a kind and giving person he was.  I will truly miss him.  My best wishes to his family.  Katherine


----------



## Transit (May 4, 2008)

Sad news, My condolences to the family.


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2008)

John was a great guy who was extremely generous with his expert advice on TS closing and escrow.  He will be greatly missed on TUG.  

I will make sure his wife receives all posts in this thread.


----------



## pammex (May 4, 2008)

He will be missed and my fondest sympathies to his wife and family and loved ones.  I will make a donation to an animal shelter here In Mexico, much needed , hope it is okay it is in Mexico but it will be in his memory and honor.  

You are in my prayers in this time of great loss!


----------



## Denise L (May 4, 2008)

I always enjoyed reading John's posts and his advice was always well thought out and kind.  It is so thoughtful for Lorelei to post here with such a wonderful tribute.  Hugs and prayers for John's family.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 4, 2008)

Our prayers are with Lorelei.

This was indeed a shock to read.  I always enjoyed looking forward to John's input on the issues here.  Only God truly knows the extent of John's influence on us all.  He will be deeply missed.

Marty


----------



## Lisa P (May 4, 2008)

Condolences to Lorelei and the rest of John's family - you're in my prayers tonight, may God ease your sorrow and make your wonderful memories gentle and generous to your spirit.

John's advice and kindness here will be missed.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, this is truly sad.  I never had a chance to meet John, but I feel I know him from his posts.  John and his wife will be in my prayers.

Thanks John, wherever you are, for helping the timeshare community. It's better off because you were here.  May you rest in peace.


----------



## bogey21 (May 4, 2008)

John was a good man who helped me immeasurably!!  So sorry to hear of his passing

George


----------



## Fern Modena (May 4, 2008)

I only knew John through his TUG postings, yet as many did, I felt I knew him.  His postings showed him to be a kind man, generous with his time and helpful to people.  He will be greatly missed.

Condolences to Lorelei and all the friends and relatives whose lives he touched.

Fern


----------



## djyamyam (May 4, 2008)

This is a surprise and sad news.  Our condolences to Lorelei and John's family.  

John, your knowledgeable postings will be missed.


----------



## IreneLF (May 4, 2008)

I was saddened to read this. 
I did not know John personally, but always took the time to read his posts on the boards.  His knowledge and his posts will be grrstly missed by many.


----------



## Jennie (May 4, 2008)

First Ken K left us so suddenly and now John. It's so hard to believe. They were both such vibrant, active, kind, loving, caring, brilliant men. Life can be so tough and sorrowful for those left behind.

I had the pleasure of knowing John through his TUG posts and many long phone conversations. We planned to meet in person several times but something happened each time, and one or the other of us had to cancel. Now I'll have to wait until we meet in heaven. 

Dear Lorelei, without mentioning anything too personal on this public forum, I hope you know that John loved you deeply, and always would. His only "complaint" about you was, "We're so damn much alike". Considering what a truly wonderful human being he was, that's quite a tribute to you. He was such a unique, honest, altruistic person with a heart of gold. 

When last we spoke, John was very happy with his new home and lifestyle in Pa.. He was upbeat, as always, and looking forward to doing a "million things."

He touched so many lives and will be sorely missed.


----------



## grest (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry...we get to know people here at TUG, have some affinity for "our" people.  John was definitely one of them..
Connie


----------



## mpizza (May 4, 2008)

Very sad news.  My thoughts and prayers are with John's family and friends.

Maria


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 4, 2008)

Lorelei and family

Thank you for the warm, loving post. Our TUG family will not be the same.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 4, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with John's family, it is so sad when we loose one of our own.


----------



## pedro47 (May 4, 2008)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## Gracey (May 4, 2008)

So very, very sorry.  He will be greatly missed!


----------



## geekette (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Condolences to the family.


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2008)

John was one of the good guys and will be greatly missed. 

John Chase


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 4, 2008)

Likewise, sympathies to John's loved ones.  I'm saddened that he only got to enjoy his new home in the Poconos for such a short period of time.   May he RIP.

Yvonne & David Bennett
Milw, WI


----------



## Cathyb (May 4, 2008)

My heart is heavy and the tears are freely flowing down my cheeks -- Tuggers are like family even though we may never meet them in person and I am feeling the loss.  My condolences to all of his family!  Cathyb


----------



## Jestjoan (May 4, 2008)

My sincere condolences to John's wife and family. The lovely tribute made me tear up, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2008)

This is so sad.   He gave such great advice and helped many people here.  He will be missed.  Thanks, John, for your great kindnesses to TUG members and guests.


----------



## silvib (May 4, 2008)

Sincere condolences to Lorelei and family.


----------



## ownsmany (May 4, 2008)

I am so sad to hear the news.  I always enjoyed John's advise and input on things on tug.

John & I had spoke personally a few times.  He gave inform to me on a Manhattan club closing.  I was just speaking to him this past month on possiblily closing a marriott for me.

He was always so kind and giving with advise.

He was a wonderful man.  We will truly miss him.



Our hearts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## chellej (May 4, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this.  Condolences to the family & friends


----------



## philemer (May 4, 2008)

Lorelei,
I, and the TUG community, will greatly miss John. He was a font of knowledge & always willing to help.

Phil


----------



## Passepartout (May 4, 2008)

John's posts were always so knowledgeable and full of optimism. Never mean. He had a view of life that we all can benefit from, even now with him leading the way ahead.

John, you are missed.... clink....this one's for you...

Jim Ricks


----------



## cindi (May 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about John's passing. He will be missed greatly. His generosity in sharing his knowlege was well known. 

What a reminder to live each day to the best of your ability.

My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Bruce W (May 4, 2008)

I have never met John, but, did communicate with him, asking if someone I had worked with 40 years ago, who had the same name, was related. In his friendly style, he related a story about someone else who had asked the same thing . He made it a point to go and meet the namesake, and said, while not related, would have fit right in with his family. Always pleasant and accommodating. He will be missed.

Bruce W


----------



## pwrshift (May 4, 2008)

I was shocked to find this thread.  John was always there for all of us and he will be missed tremendously.  Wow.  A sad day.  

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (May 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, such sad news, and how thoughtful of Lorelei to notify TUG.  I hope she and the others in John's family find peace in their sorrow.

Susan


----------



## gmarine (May 4, 2008)

My condolences to his family. He was very helpfull and must have been a great guy.


----------



## Anne S (May 4, 2008)

I am shocked and saddened at John's passing. I have never met him, but learned so much from his posts. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Pat H (May 4, 2008)

Oh, this is such devastating news! I never met John either but when he was living in the Poconos we had emailed about meeting one day for breakfast or lunch but it never happened and now it never will. He was such a knowledgable, kind and sweet man. It is a tremendous loss for us and his family.

My deepest sympathy to Lorelei and their families.


----------



## jimf41 (May 4, 2008)

Like many of you I never met John. I feel like I knew him and I liked his posts as they were informative and friendly. I will miss him. I guess the true measure of a man's presence is that so many who never met him are deeply saddened by his passing. I'm pouring a Jameson's as I write.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 4, 2008)

Lorelei,

Thanks for your beautiful and loving tribute to John. Those are my two favorite Irish prayers and I'm sure they touched his spirit which is still with us.

I was shocked and saddened to learn the news. I learned so much from John's knowledge and sage advice.

I remember once when I corrected him on some misinformation he posted on a Tug thread, he was very gracious and treated his mistake with humor and his
reply made me laugh.

The Tug community will certainly miss John.

My prayers are with you and your family.

Richard


----------



## EileenSRN (May 4, 2008)

It is surprising how strongly we can feel for someone we know only by his written word. I always read John's posts with confidence that the information he gave was "right on". Lorelie,and family, please accept my sincere condolences. 
Eileen


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2008)

Again from someone who never met John, but enjoyed his posts...He will be missed.  All the best to his loved ones.


----------



## Dave H (May 4, 2008)

Wow, what a shock.  I like many of you never met him, we used to PM all the time on closings and escrow related topics.  He was one of the few that truly understood the dynamics.  We used to bat ideas around on how closings should really work and how so many do things wrong.


John, I will miss that private dialog we used to have.  Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Karen G (May 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to read of John's passing.  I spoke with him on the phone concerning transferring timeshare titles and he was so helpful, giving so generously of his time with nothing expected in return.  He was a true gentleman and will be sorely missed here on TUG.


----------



## wackymother (May 4, 2008)

I am stunned. John was the nicest guy, always so warm and reassuring and funny and kind. I will miss him. We will all miss him. 

Condolences and prayers to his family.


----------



## sstamm (May 4, 2008)

Like many, I am shocked and saddened to hear of John's passing.  He was so helpful to many, always upbeat and kind.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 4, 2008)

very sad news and my thoughts go out to his family


----------



## Dave*H (May 4, 2008)

Very sad.  John's posts were always objective and thought out.  He will be missed.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 4, 2008)

John joined us in the Fall of 2006 and posted over 2600 times in the next year and a half.  He was involved in the TS bussiness in the area of timeshare closing as well as TS renting. He freely gave of his considerable knownledge.  

Although I never met him we did write and I am going to miss him alot.

My thought and prayers go out to his family.

John, Thanks for everything


----------



## luv2vacation (May 4, 2008)

Wow, what a shock!  I cannot believe this.  John and I just exchanged some PM's on some questions I had on a TS closing less than a month ago.  He was so very helpful, kind, and not pushy at all for me to use him for the closing - just offering some advice.  

I haven't been on this board very long but, in that short time, have become very familiar with his name and reputation as a good, kind man.  

He will be sorely missed here on TUG.

My deepest sympathy goes out to his family and friends.  My thoughts are with them at this sad time.


----------



## Carol C (May 4, 2008)

How sad, what a great loss. The moving tribute and poems shared by his wife show how big her heart and soul are, too. My deepest sympathies to Lorelei and to their family members and closest friends.


----------



## judyjht (May 4, 2008)

WOW - I am really sad about this news.  John helped me with my crazy neighbor when we were wanting to but the foreclosure.  He gave me great advice and it was greatly appreciated.  I a so sorry to hear this - his family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## roadtriper (May 4, 2008)

John will be always remembered and greatly missed here, He gave freely of his time and his timeshare expertise!  My thoughts and prayers to his family  RT


----------



## Nancy (May 4, 2008)

*Sad*

I'm so sorry to learn about John.  I never met him, but losing so many long time members really makes me sad. 

Rest in Peace
Nancy


----------



## laxmom (May 4, 2008)

I just found this thread.  Words cannot express my shock and sadness.  I had the occasion to talk to John several times over the past couple of months.  He was so eager to help us with some deed matters and all he wanted in return was a donation to a charity.  He was a wealth of knowledge and willing to share all.  Always respectful and kind.  He will be missed.

Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.  Please be comforted by knowing that he touched so many.


----------



## LisaH (May 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear about John's passing.  
I talked to John once about USVI and he went out of his way to give me the tips about traveling to USVI. His posts on TUG are all knowledgeable, uplifting and helpful. John, you will be missed greatly.


----------



## bnoble (May 4, 2008)

Please pass along my deepest condolences to Lorelei.  John was a wonderful member of our little family, and always willing to pass along his knowledge.


----------



## shagnut (May 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hearof John's passing. Altho like many others that had not met him felt like we knew him.  My condolences and hugs to his family.  shaggy


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 4, 2008)

What a shock and what a loss.  John was another of the great ones here at TUG - knowledgeable, helpful, balanced and even-keeled. 

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Amy (May 4, 2008)

I am sorry to read about another sudden loss to the TUG family.  My condolences to John's family.


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2008)

*Do we happen to have a great picture of John?*

I really appreciated the great pic of Ken.  Do we have a picture of John?  It is so nice during a time like this to put a face to the name.  Thanks.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 4, 2008)

Condolences to the family. He will indeed be missed.


----------



## normab (May 4, 2008)

How very, very sad to lose another of our TUG family.  I will miss his postings, always helpful and knowledgable, and straight to the point.  I would have liked to have met him.

Requiescat In Pace, John.


----------



## teachingmyown (May 4, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to read this.  John will be truly missed here, but his love of people and his generous spirit will leave a lasting legacy.  John, Lorelei and the family are in my prayers.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 4, 2008)

RIP John - I had a shot of Jameson's this morning in your honor.

*An Irish Funeral Prayer*

Death is nothing at all.
It does not count.
I have only slipped away into the next room.
Everything remains as it was.
The old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged.
Whatever we were to each other, that we are still.
Call me by the old familiar name.
Speak of me in the easy way which you always used.
Put no sorrow in your tone.
Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes that we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me, pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effort
Life means all that it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was.
There is unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?
I am but waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, just around the corner.
All is well. Nothing is hurt; nothing is lost.
One brief moment and all will be as it was before.
How we shall laugh at the trouble of parting, when we meet again.


----------



## scotlass (May 4, 2008)

One always knew that when John posted there would be credible and wise advice.  He will be missed on this forum.  The family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rush (May 4, 2008)

I too had occasion to talk to John w/i the last few weeks, and as others here have posted, found him to be kind and selfless in his willingness to assist.

My thoughts and prayers are w him and his family...


----------



## brucecz (May 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Johns passing. He always gave striaght thruthfull even keeled answers.  He will be truely missed.  Our families condolances to his family.

Bruce


----------



## jerseygirl (May 4, 2008)

I too am very saddened to read this news.  I didn't know John personally, but was always so impressed with his both kindness and his willingness to share his knowledge with so many Tuggers.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family -- Tug has lost another good friend.  He will be missed by all.


----------



## JudyH (May 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this, and sorry for the loss to his family and friends.  I was another he had reached out to help.  ((hugs, hugs)).


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear about John, i had an opportunity to speak with him when i was purchasing my resales he was so knowledgeable and eager to felp a fellow Tugger.my sincere condolences to his family.

barbra


----------



## Linda (May 4, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to John's family.
How very sad to read this.

Linda


----------



## GrayFal (May 4, 2008)

I 'met' John thru the Yahoo Bluebeard's BeachClub Group - it was before he started posting on TUG.
He loved timesharing and he loved the islands and was able to make a recent career change that kept him actively involved in both.
We have had many phone conversations over the years and he did a closing for me in 2006.

I know he traveled to the BeachClub on St Thomas in April - it warms me to know that he visited one of the places he loved so soon before his untimely death.

I post this picture to honor John - and every time I sit on his beloved beach, I will think of him and all the people he gave his time to so generously over the years.


----------



## Beverley (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to your husband.  He was a lucky man as I can imagine  he knew.  He will be very much missed on the board and you have our most sincere sympathy's.  Take care.

Beverley


----------



## bass (May 4, 2008)

My thoughts are with John's family and friends at this difficult time.   May God Bless.

Nancy G


----------



## falmouth3 (May 4, 2008)

I am also shocked and saddened.  John gave me some advice through a personal message , which I really appreciated.  He gave so much of himself and he will be missed here.

My thoughts and condolences are with his family.

Sue


----------



## clsmit (May 4, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family during this difficult time.


----------



## Dori (May 4, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with John's wife and family during this sad time.

Dori


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 4, 2008)

John will be missed by this TUGger, and other TUGgers.

May he rest in peace, in a better place than we have EVER seen.

Pat


----------



## gretel (May 4, 2008)

*...the bell tolls for thee...actually all of us...*

Like many have said, when John posted advice, I listened.  He always had wonderful insight and thoughtful responses.  He was generous with his knowledge.

John posted this in memory of Ken.  I offer it as my homage to him...

     Never met him, never had phone conversation, but he was a friend...

     John, hope you are having fun in a six star presidential suite 
     somewhere...


----------



## JMAESD84 (May 4, 2008)

*So sad*

It was not long after I first joined TUG in 2007 that I had a long and pleasent conversation with John.  He was kind and generous with his words and sort of welcomed me to the fold.

It's so sad to hear of his passing.  

Rest in Peace My Friend


----------



## Egret1986 (May 4, 2008)

*Farwell, John!*

I was deeply saddened to see this thread.  John, I enjoyed your posts and gained much knowledge through you.  May you enjoy your eternal sunshine!  My sympathy goes out to his family and friends, and all those who will miss him.  He will be greatly missed.


----------



## sernow (May 4, 2008)

*So sad*

My deepest sympathy goes out to John's family.

John was a very nice and generous man who was willing to give me some very valuable advise on how to handle a deal that went sour. 

Thank you John, you will be truly missed.


----------



## cali girl (May 4, 2008)

How very sad to hear this news. My condolences to Lorelei and the rest of his family. I know we all will miss his very helpful posts. He must have been a wonderful person.


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.  Condolences to the family.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ownsmany (May 4, 2008)

I will be making a gift to my favorite charity for all the help and advise John has given me.

Also will be concentrating on doing more Random Acts of Kindness.  It always feels so great to do those, and it helps others as well.  

Lorelei - our deepest sympathy to you and your family.  John has touched so many of us.


----------



## Phill12 (May 4, 2008)

This is sad news and I wish codolences to his family!

 PHIL


----------



## sml2181 (May 4, 2008)

This is so sad - my condolences to his family.


----------



## Hoc (May 5, 2008)

I did not know John very well.  But I knew him as an ethical man with great integrity.  He bought my Vail timeshare from me.  I had posted it on ebay after Marriott had decided to dump it, so I listed in the auction those facts and that the new management company would be VRI.

When John bid (and won), he did not notice the section of the auction where I had explained the Marriott separation, and emailed me about it.  I explained that I had detailed that on the auction page.  I think that a lot of people would have tried to find some excuse to back out of the deal.  John did not.

He went through with the deal on the terms that we had agreed, and I think that he later found out that he got a better timeshare than he thought, because my unit was the prototype for all of the upgrades, so he got a very nice unit.

Still, he went through with the deal before he knew that, and I will always remember his integrity in that situation.  I also appreciated his thoughtful and insightful postings here.  He will be missed.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## JudyS (May 5, 2008)

I am truly shocked by this.

Like many others, I had never met John in person but had "talked" to him via email.  He was an amazingly nice and helpful guy.  What a terrible loss, especially as he was so young!  

I think it would be great to have a picture of John here, as an earlier poster suggested.  Is anyone in contact with John's wife, who could ask her for a picture?  

Also, it was mentioned on www.timeshareforums.com that if John' wife is not familiar with timeshares, the online timeshare community  should give her advice on what to do with the timeshares John owned.  (I seem to recall that he was downsizing, but still owned quite a few.)  Perhaps Lorelei is a timeshare expert as well, but if not, we should definitely help her out with this.


----------



## DG001 (May 5, 2008)

My deepest sympathy to his family - my thoughts and prayers are with them. How very sad to read this.


----------



## happymum (May 5, 2008)

John's generosity and patience were appreciated by many. He was held in high regard by all. Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2008)

JudyS said:


> I think it would be great to have a picture of John here, as an earlier poster suggested.  Is anyone in contact with John's wife, who could ask her for a picture?



I will ask Lorelei.


----------



## taffy19 (May 5, 2008)

First Ken and now John. I cannot believe it. I always enjoyed reading his posts. He was so knowledgeable and he loved dogs. I remember that recent post very well because he cared. 

My deepest condolences to Lorelei and his family for losing him.

Emmy


----------



## middleoforchid (May 5, 2008)

I don't post a lot since I feel I don't know much about timesharing but I did see a lot of KenK and John's postings---it's so sad to learn that they're gone.....my condolences to their families. Angela


----------



## m61376 (May 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. Although we never had the privilege of speaking, as a relative newcomer here I learnt so much from his posts and was so impressed at how he reached out to help so many people.

My condolences to his family,
Marilyn


----------



## CarlK (May 5, 2008)

Very sad news.  I emailed and spoke with John a few months ago about questions I had about St. Thomas, USVI, and John was very helpful (with a great sense of humour).  I appreciated the time he spent with someone he did not know.  My condolences to Lorelei and the family.
Carl


----------



## kjsgrammy (May 5, 2008)

I was so very sorry to read about John's passing.  Condolences to Lorelei and the rest of their family.


----------



## coppersmom1 (May 5, 2008)

My condolences go out to Lorelei and any other family members. Always here with his positive posts and always helpful- never expecting anything in return. The type of person we should all strive to be.

He was also special to me with his love of the USVI's, St. John in particular. That was something we shared. I thought of him yesterday as we were planning our next trip there for 2009, but had not been on to read the news.

John, you will be missed on TUG and by anyone and everyone you touched with your help and kindness.


----------



## CMF (May 5, 2008)

*I'll miss John.*

I spend more time speaking with John than anyone else on this board.  I am honored that he called me "friend."  I will miss him very much.

Goodbye John. 

Charles


----------



## Rose Pink (May 5, 2008)

I feel like I've been punched in the stomach!  John was, indeed, as other tuggers have portrayed him--kind, insightful, and helpful.  He sent me a private message when I was having such trouble sorting out my FIL's dementia.  I always read his posts with confidence that he knew what he was talking about.  I will miss him.

I am thoughtfully considering which charity to donate to in his name.


----------



## JLB (May 5, 2008)

What a great tribute from John's wife.

You have my deepest sympathy as I know you will miss him greatly, at moments you don't even know yet.  They will sneak up and overcome you, but each time just welcome it in his memory.


----------



## Joe L (May 5, 2008)

So sad. We lost two great Tuggers in such a short time. I was going to meet John next month at a luncheon in Queens, NY with some other timeshare friends.  We will have a toast to him.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## irish (May 5, 2008)

i am so very sorry to hear of john's passing. he was always so very kind and helpful to me whenever i posted a question on these boards, or sent him an email. he will truly be missed. my thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## spirits (May 5, 2008)

*John was a wonderful man*

I have only been a member here for a year and already the lounge is one of my favorite places to be.  Almost as much as at my favorite timeshare. One of the  things I look forward to when I log on is to see who has posted today.  I have come to recognise many Tuggers by their tag names and look forward to reading posts from my favorite ones.  Some are funny, others have expertise in areas I'm interested in, many have touched on a topic of interest to other Tuggers.  John was one of the posters I always looked forward to reading because I knew I would learn something that day.  John gave me much encouragement publicly and in private when I emailed him with a concern.  His support ( I didn't need to use his services which was a service in itself) helped me make a wise decision in my timeshare use. I was surprised that he had been a member for such a short time.  I thought he was one of the founders.  Such was his wisdom and persona. He was so knowlegeable and kind.  I will miss him.


----------



## pranas (May 5, 2008)

My condolences to Lorelei and the family. While I never met John, I learned a lot from his posts. We will miss you John.


----------



## billymach4 (May 5, 2008)

*Very Sad news indeed!*

Condolences to all in the TUG family. Most of all his immediate family.


----------



## lizfox (May 5, 2008)

I was so shocked and sad to read about John's passing!  He was just helping me less than two weeks ago with an issue I was having with a resort transfer.  I wish I could have had the opportunity to get to know him better because he was so gracious about helping me and he seemed like a great guy.  Thank you John for everything you have done for us "TUGGER'S".  Rest in peace.


----------



## ownsmany (May 5, 2008)

*pic*

Thanks for posting John's picture.  It's nice to see a picture of the man we've all loved and respected on tug.

We will miss him.


----------



## jetguy (May 6, 2008)

My sincere condolences to John's wife and family. My thoughts and prayers are with them.  He will be truly missed.


----------



## abc31 (May 6, 2008)

I am so saddened to hear this news.  I too have been on the receiving end of John's generousity and good will.  Last year when I  announced on tug that I had won an auction on ebay for a $1 timeshare, John pm'd me to let me know that he does closings if I was interested in hiring him.  I chose to do the closing myself. 

I ended up running into some problems.  I emailed John with a few questions, totally expecting him to tell me where to go.  Instead, he emailed me back with his cell phone number.  I called him and he spent a good amount of time helping me, and even made a phone call on my behalf.  In the end, I asked him what I owed him and his response was "not a thing and if you have any more questions, don't hesitate to call."

My heart goes out to John's wife and family.  He will be missed so much here.  If this is the kind of impact he had on strangers, I can only imagine what he must have done for his loved ones.  You were so lucky to have such a wonderful person in your life, even if it wasn't long enough.  It sounds like you know how lucky you were.  I hope there will come a time when you can remember John without feeling the pain of your loss.

Sincerely,

Amy


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to his family...  What a sad news... I always read his post with lots of attention, this is so a big loss for TUG...  speechless...


----------



## LINAND (May 6, 2008)

I am so sad to hear this.  John was handling my closing and we had spoken on the phone several times in the past few weeks.. he was such a nice man and I am deeply saddened to hear that he is gone.  

My heart gos out to his family and friends. 
and thank you for posting his picture.

Dear John, it was fun kidding around with you about our accents (and yes, you had one too  )  and I promise, I'll make my DH take some time off in the very near future. thank you for all of your help. I will miss talking to you. Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2008)

Thank you for the photo.


----------



## Joan-OH (May 6, 2008)

I am just stunned by John's passing!  A year and a half ago, I bought a timeshare off Ebay then found TUG.  When I had issues with the closing, John Emailed me offering his assistance and I emailed back with my phone number.  He called and left me his cell number.  He reviewed my deed for me and offered some pointers on dealing with my closing company.   Just a wonderful gentleman!

Lorelei, my condolences to you and your family.  A contribution has been made in Memory of John to the MS Society 5K walk this weekend.

Joan-OH


----------



## Jaybee (May 6, 2008)

*Such a loss!*

I just learned of John's sudden passing, and I was so touched by Lorelei's beautiful tribute to him.  
It's always sad to learn of the loss of a fellow Tugger, but John was one of the most helpful and kind posters.  My condolences to all who feel the loss personally, and may your hearts heal.  Hugs,  Jean


----------



## joyzilli (May 6, 2008)

John's passing is such a shock.  From his posts here on Tug, he seemed like a great guy, always kind and eager to help.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## kdorward (May 6, 2008)

I was just shocked to learn about John's untimely passing.    He was in the middle of handling a closing on a St. Thomas timeshare for me.    I was trying to get ahold of him because I didn't hear anything from him for awhile.   His phone messages were filled.   I then loged on to TUG and saw the announcement about his death.   He always called and kept me informed on the transaction.   You could tell he loved helping people. My codolences are wioth his family.


----------



## mtgolfer (May 6, 2008)

Wow, my heart goes out to his family.  John's knowledge and his willingness to share it with all of us will not be forgotten.  It feels so strange that I never knew John, but am truly shaken by this because he was such a giving man of his time and always willing to help others, including me.  He exemplifies what this board is all about and I for one will forever carry a part of him with me.  

bp


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2008)

*Oh No!*

I am away from these boards much more than I would like to be and just found out about John tonight.  I can only echo what everyone else has said.  John and I disagreed on some issues.  He always gave good arguments and was always professional and polite.  A huge loss to Tug, and I will miss his posts, which I truly respected.  Be in peace my friend.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 7, 2008)

Yes - thanks for the photo - he appears like I envisioned him

I understand there is a Memorial Service for John this Saturday - please take a minute and give him a moment of thought on that day.

I plan to picture him sitting in quiet comfort on a white sand beach lined with palm trees being gently blown by warm trade winds.


----------



## Kay H (May 7, 2008)

Am I the only one who can't find John's picture?  I must not be looking in the right place.  Can someone direct me please?  TIA


----------



## sstamm (May 7, 2008)

Kay H said:


> Am I the only one who can't find John's picture?  I must not be looking in the right place.  Can someone direct me please?  TIA



It was added to the first post on this thread.

Never having met John in person, it is nice to have a picture included.  I hope his family will find comfort in knowing that so many people were touched by his helpfulness.


----------



## winger (May 8, 2008)

Our condolensces to the family.  We are fortunate to have been part of john's life.  It is a priviledge to be part of someone's enjoyment in life, and travel was likely one of John's life enjoyments - hey why else would he be part of TUG ?  God Bless.


----------



## Betty (May 8, 2008)

Dear Lorelei,

My deepest condolences go out to you and all of John's family and friends.  Your loving tribute shows what a truly kind and caring man he was, and I am deeply saddened that you have been parted so suddenly.  May your memories of all the happy times you spent together bring you comfort until the day comes when you are once again reunited forever.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family during the difficult days ahead.

Betty


----------



## Kay H (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for directing me to the picture.


----------



## calgarygary (May 8, 2008)

John was only too willing to give of himself to total strangers that he would likely never meet except through this board.  I can only imagine how giving he was to those around him.  Our loss, our pain is only a thimble against yours.  My prayers are with you and all who John touched.


----------



## icydog (May 8, 2008)

*I am saddened to hear the news*

John and I had both a business and personal relationship. It started with his closing company and ended with him calling me to check on my husband and me when we were traveling. 

He closed several of my contracts, and through him, I was able to purchase a property I have always wanted to own. He did so unselfishly, I might add. He could have bought that contract himself, but when he decided to pass on it, he called me next. I am going to be going to my new Frenchman Cove property in  January and while I am there in the USVI I will think of John.

I'll give you another personal kindness John did for us. We were cruising in the Caribbean and he made arrangements for us to use his USVI property for the day. He called down there, set up passes and even arranged for towels for us. How do you thank a guy who was so concerned for our happiness that he arranged a fun day for us when he had no place to go. That was John-- and he will be missed. 

John would often say to me, when I was upset over this or that, that "I was healthy and what did a timeshare matter if we both had our health". What indeed!! Looking back on John's words, I realize now how important they were. I will miss John and I feel badly that I didn't see this post sooner. 

I send my condolences to his family .He will be in my prayers.


----------



## natescape (May 8, 2008)

*Aw, man*

I bought a week at Celebrity Orlando from him a couple of years ago. I spoke to and/or emailed with him several times and he always was helpful, friendly, and classy. His death is a loss to the world at large.

Our condolences to his wife and family. I'm sure he will be sorely missed.


----------



## marsha77 (May 9, 2008)

My deepest condolences to his family, he will be missed.

Marsha


----------



## Mimi (May 9, 2008)

Lorelei - my deepest sympathy to you and your family. As you can see by so many posts of sadness and loss, John has immeasurably touched our hearts on TUG. We will not forget his generousity and loving spirit.


----------



## barb1228 (May 10, 2008)

I'm so saddened by his passing.  He was so knowledgeable and always helpful when I had a question. My condolences.


----------



## urple2 (May 11, 2008)

Yes, the very best of the good guys.

I didn't know John hardly at all, but yet on a few occasions, found myself on the phone with him, as he offered me help in a situation.

Very sad. Rest in peace John.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (May 12, 2008)

I have been away, and just saw this.  I haven't been a member here for a very long time, but John's posts were always very helpful and he always seemed like a truly nice person.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Zac495 (May 13, 2008)

All of my thoughts and prayers to his family - and to him.
I read each line and had a drink as requested. I can imagine him relaxing and watching a favorite sunset somewhere at one of his favorite destinations.


----------



## MiaSRN62 (May 17, 2008)

My deepest condolences to the family on John's passing.  The Irish blessings/prayers are very touching.   May memories comfort you.


----------



## Corky (May 18, 2008)

I just returned from vacation and am completely shocked to read of John's sudden death. How could such a vibrant Irish man with a zest for life be gone? Unbelievable.

I learned so much from John - kindness, humor, generosity, not to mention the in's and out's of timesharing. There was never a question too small for John's attention.  He gave completely of his knowledge and expertise to anyone seeking to learn about TUG, timeshares, closings, or . . . anything. He was totally unselfish.  

Our phone conversations revolved arournd our love of timesharing, travel and a shared Irish Catholic heritage from Queens, NY.  

There's a hole in my heart today. We are all better people for having known John.

Condolences to John's family.


----------



## ttt (May 20, 2008)

What a shock to hear this news. John caught the "timeshare bug"  from me as I sold John his first timeshare(Shawnee Winter week).  I know he went on to buy very many more timeshares & got  involved in timesharing then way deeper then me. I'll also miss his participation & advise on tug....


----------



## reddiablosv (May 20, 2008)

*Enjoy life.*

I too was shocked to hear of John's passing.   Retirement is a promise, not a guarantee.  From his posts, I think John understood this.  I think he would tell us not to wait too long to figure out how to enjoy life, and I think Timeshares were part of his answer.   I hope his wife and heirs know how to best manage his TS's.  If they have any questions, I hope they will come to TUG to find the answers.   Ben


----------



## ira g (May 21, 2008)

I just read about John's passing. Our prayers go out to his family. Rest in peace John.


----------



## bobbygrrl (May 23, 2008)

My thoughts go out to Johns family at this time.


----------



## madex (May 26, 2008)

I was away for a while from the Board.  

My deepest sympathy to his wife and family.  I remember reading his posts, where he generously shared his knowledge with us.

Sincerely

Maria


----------



## Neesie (Jun 10, 2008)

*such sad news*

It's been a while since I've been to this website so I am certainly saddened to find out the news of John's death at this time.  The sentiments Loreli expressed brought tears to my eyes but at the same time confirmed thoughts of a life well lived and embraced to the fullest.  John's presence will be missed here and no doubt in many areas out in the "real world".  May he rest in peace.  My sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## JohnsFriend (Aug 6, 2008)

*Missing John...*

Hello Everyone,

     I am a friend of John's going back to High School.  I talked with him from time to time over the years and actually got together with him about a month before he left us... I never would have imagined it would be the last time I saw him.  The last time I talked with him was about 9 days before he passed on.

    John talked about a lot of things that day we were together.  There was so much we reminisced about that one night.  One of the things he could not wait to do again was go on a trip to St. Martin again when things he was working on at home were settled.  I actually imagined that I might come with him to see the island some day in the future (I have never been out of the U.S. except for a short trip to Canada one summer years ago).

    St. Martin was his escape and his rejuvenation (spell check??)...

     I miss him dearly.  Sadly, I never imagined him ever really being gone and almost hoped this was a bad dream for me.  He and I grew up together and although we went different ways we still came from the same place and always went back from time to time.  I talk to him all the time now. God I miss his replies...

     Well, if it is o.k. with your group I would like to write memories of John from time to time.  I guess it is the least I can do to keep him mewmory alive.
I will not fill up your space.  I would like to remember my friend in a place where he liked to be with people he liked to be with.

     Yes, my name is also John.

                                                     - God Bless All,
                                                        John


----------



## JudyH (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome, John.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, welcome, John.  As you've gathered if you read through this thread, John Faeth was a pretty special person around here.  I'm sure any reminisces will find a welcome audience.


----------



## Dani (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi John...so glad that you posted.  I did not see this thread previously.  My prayers are with his family.  He sounds like he was a lovely man.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2008)

John, what a wonderful tribute, and of course you may post here as much as you'd like.  

I visit this thread every now and then, and I am so sorry that he has left us.  He added so much to this site.  His knowledge was not matched by many here, if any.  

When a thread is brought back from months ago, and John posted on it, I would feel so sad to see his wise words, and I even once thought, "maybe he isn't really gone?"  I thought it was some sort of mistake, then I saw the date on the old post.  So sad.  I feel the same about Ken K too.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 6, 2008)

John, I am very sorry you lost a good friend from so many years back.  An old friendship is precious and your memories of him will be very welcome here, I am sure.  

I didn't know him personally or from emails or PMs either but his replies to people here were always very thoughtful and he knew what he was writing about.

Welcome to TUG.


----------

